# Portable Modelers: Whatcha got?



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Let me get an opener for this can of worms...

I have been headphone jamming with a friend using my electronic drums and a TC Helicon Blender. I have been playing through my Eleven Rack, which works decently. That said, I bought it several years ago, and it wasn't new then.

So, thinking about moving up to a newer, more powerful and more portable modeler. Obvious choices would seem to be the Headrush MX5, Line6 PodGO or HX Stomp, or one of the NUX/Valeton/Hotone models.

In videos I have watched, I do like the MX5 (very natural sounding and organic) but I also know they are using the HR Pedalboard tech, so it might not be the most "futureproof" option.

So, what does everyone here use?


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I have an MX5 and it's been good for playing silently. It's a nice size and sounds good enough for what I'm using it for. 

Pros - Price (although that went up 25% in January), size, easy to use and great looper.

Cons - Distortion models are very hot/loud, smaller number of amp and effect options than other modellers and I can't seem to get external effects to integrate well.

I'd also take a look at the Hotone Ampero II. I have their XTomp pedal and found the amp models to be pretty good.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I have an Hx stomp for now to warm me up to modelling. It’s worked. wouldnt be as fun to use without Hooking it up to the computer and using hxedit to change the sounds, but still functional. I use mine plugged to my Mac to mess around and record with, rather than micing one of the amps sitting around. I dont find it as satisfying to play as a real amp, but the convenience factor is appealing.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

NUX MG30, for the portability & A1 tones.
Sounds great in the living room, & jamming with it at fairly high volumes it's sweet & dynamic - very inspiring.
Solid build, low current draw, firmware update made it a lot more versatile.
I use amps for dirt & generally avoid the dirt pedal models, although the Blues Driver & RAT models are good.
Looper not so much.
Tough to move between banks playing live, but patch 'scenes' help to some extent.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I will say this: every time I have listened to the NUX MG30 on YouTube vids, it does not sound as good (to me at least) as the modelers being directly compared, including the HR MX5. That is through YT compression and into my corded earbuds and I don't know whether those factors are impacting things.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

The MX5 looks great. I'm not a fan of touch screen editing though.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I was an earlier Kemper adopter, so I've had mine for a while. It's my go-to for recording and it mostly stays hooked up on my desk.

For travel, I'd just bring my Mustang Micro for practicing. It mostly sounds like ass, but it has a decent clean plus Bluetooth for a metronome app.

For a headphone jam, I'd keep it simple. I would just bring my SansAmp Flyrig Cali. It comes in handy as a backup rig too.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

CathodeRay said:


> The MX5 looks great. I'm not a fan of touch screen editing though.


That's actually a point against it, though I never once hooked my 11Rack up to the computer. And by the time I wanted to, none of that standalone managers worked on Windows 10!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Not fancy, but I used to throw a Boss GT-1 and headphones in my gig bag when traveling.


----------



## Erick1987 (Feb 16, 2017)

I run a Helix. Have had it for years, still use it 90% of the time. Sometimes as my full rig, sometimes as a pedalboard. Lately I have been using the hx preamps and running it through the effects return of my amps to act as a power amp. Fun to mix and match. 
Tons of great options out there these days


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Erick1987 said:


> Tons of great options out there these days


That's the problem: paralysis by analysis!

Onw I likely won't go for is the Fractal FM3. Just too much....much. I don't need 16 flanger options.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> That's the problem: paralysis by analysis!
> 
> Onw I likely won't go for is the Fractal FM3. Just too much....much. I don't need 16 flanger options.


Then don't use 16 flanger options. I'm playing my axe fx III right now. I've used 2 of my own presets since an hour and a half ago.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

I keep going back to Atomic Amplifire 3.
Tried many others over the years.
AA‘s value, form factor and above all tone just works for me in any situation: gigs, practice with headphones or at low volume…. Fits in the gig bag pocket.

I use it when travelling with Monster bluetooth speaker, or IEM system.
It is also a backup for my FM3.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I almost forgot.... I just ordered a Mooer Preamp X2. It comes loaded with 7 preamps (each with a clean and dirty channel) and 3 cab styles. It's basically a stripped down amp model (up to 14 amps) modeller but it sounds pretty good from the videos I've seen.

You can download the Mooer MNRS samples (user uploaded tone capture amp profiles similar to what Kemper and Quad Cortex have) to replace the stock amps and you can replace the 3 stock cabs with the IRs of your choice. You can also disable the cabs if you're going into a power amp and real cab.

There are no effects in the unit but you can run your physical pedals before or after the box.

All detailed editing is done through a computer but the pedal itself has physical gain, level and 3 band EQ knobs.

I ordered the box for around $160 on AliExpress the other day so it's not here yet but I'll be sure to post my impressions when I get it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've had a few over the years, including a couple of versions of the Vox Tonelabs and some Line 6 stuff. These days when I want to play in my office I plug into a Positive Grid Spark, which is basically a portable modeler with speakers.

Sounds great.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought a kijiji'd Johnson J-Station a few years ago for something like $75. It has a bunch of amp models, and some cab models, in addition to a bunch of very good effects and programmable presets, with 2 levels of editting, and the ability to scroll/step through presets with a footswitch, as well as MIDI control.




__





Johnson J Station


Physical modelling has always held out the best hope for producing realistic miked-up amp tones from a DI processor, and many recording guitarists found their prayers answered when Line 6 launched the Pod. But does this new contender in the field have anything more to offer? Dave Lockwood gets...




www.soundonsound.com


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Budda said:


> Then don't use 16 flanger options. I'm playing my axe fx III right now. I've used 2 of my own presets since an hour and a half ago.


Yeah, but my idea of an "effects loop" is using a cord long enough to coil on the ground. I never even tapped the full capability of my Eleven Rack. Seems like a waste of money to have THAT much capability.

By the same token, if my decision making process takes me up to, say, a HX Stomp XL (doubtful, given my relentlessly cheap nature), then maybe I should just move up a titch more.....


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Modelers are great for playing around with, I have the NUX, if I was more serious about them I would probably consult Bob Chidlaw at Source Audio.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

I've been using an HX stomp for a couple years and absolutely love it. I run all my drives into the front of it and set the stomp to line level. Then run my wet effects in the stomps loop so for silent practicing so I hear everything. One thing I love about the stomp is I can plug it into my laptop for direct recording and if practicing a song can set the stomp up as the external speaker so you can play along with a song with your head phones or monitors. When I first started I bought a couple patches with IRs to hear how they do things and then started tweaking. One thing to remember is its only as good as your weakest link, meaning if you use cheap crappy $20 headphones or studio monitors it will sound crappy and its not the units fault. 

If just jumping in the Fractal FM3 and FM6 seem to be the cream of the crop for an all in solution followed by Quad Cortex Line 6stuff (amps and Effects). Kemper has the best and most natural sounding amps but their effects are not on par with the rest. 

Strymon Iridium and Walrus ACS1 are both highly regarded compact amp sims as well.

There are so many options you just need to figure out what matters to you: Stereo amps, Dual Amps, Stereo IRs, Dual IRs, effects Loop, Small form factor, budget restraints, on board effects, a few amps vs more amps then you know what to do with, etc...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> Yeah, but my idea of an "effects loop" is using a cord long enough to coil on the ground. I never even tapped the full capability of my Eleven Rack. Seems like a waste of money to have THAT much capability.
> 
> By the same token, if my decision making process takes me up to, say, a HX Stomp XL (doubtful, given my relentlessly cheap nature), then maybe I should just move up a titch more.....


Do you use all available positions of the volume and tone knobs on your guitar, all the time?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

jfk911 said:


> I've been using an HX stomp for a couple years and absolutely love it. I run all my drives into the front of it and set the stomp to line level. Then run my wet effects in the stomps loop so for silent practicing so I hear everything. One thing I love about the stomp is I can plug it into my laptop for direct recording and if practicing a song can set the stomp up as the external speaker so you can play along with a song with your head phones or monitors. When I first started I bought a couple patches with IRs to hear how they do things and then started tweaking. One thing to remember is its only as good as your weakest link, meaning if you use cheap crappy $20 headphones or studio monitors it will sound crappy and its not the units fault.
> 
> If just jumping in the Fractal FM3 and FM6 seem to be the cream of the crop for an all in solution followed by Quad Cortex Line 6stuff (amps and Effects). Kemper has the best and most natural sounding amps but their effects are not on par with the rest.
> 
> ...


That's all very valid. I want stereo capability, the small form factor, and a bit more than the 11Rack delivers in terms of amps. A logical (to me) user interface is absolutely vital, as I am old and technology scares me . The 11Rack's interface is twiddling knobs and pushing buttons, and didn't take much learning on my part, and I actually quite like some of the presets (like "Metal Spread").




Budda said:


> Do you use all available positions of the volume and tone knobs on your guitar, all the time?


Nope -- I am generally a set it and forget it kind of guy. I find something that I like and stick with it. I had a single guitar and single amp for close to 20 years, and used the volume knob as a gain control. I only really use the effects on my 11Rack, and then mostly in and out of the preset (like turning the flanger off on the "Van Flange" setting). For amps, I use the reverb on the amp (though I have considered buying a cheap pedal for my 6505MH, because I dislike the internal one).


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

@Rollin Hand I'm also from Ottawa (Orleans) and have the HX stomp so if you want to try it out I'm down. It sounds like it would be the best for your needs but using HX edit would make it a lot easier as the onboard interface takes a bit of getting use to. The iridium and ACS1 are the simplest to use, what you see is what you get no menu diving. However you are stuck with 3 amps Fender, Vox, Marshall. Iridium does Stereo amps and dual Stereo IRs and the ACS1 can do Dual Stereo amps and Dual Stereo IRs and can upload custom IRs as well.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

jfk911 said:


> @Rollin Hand I'm also from Ottawa (Orleans) and have the HX stomp so if you want to try it out I'm down. It sounds like it would be the best for your needs but using HX edit would make it a lot easier as the onboard interface takes a bit of getting use to. The iridium and ACS1 are the simplest to use, what you see is what you get no menu diving. However you are stuck with 3 amps Fender, Vox, Marshall. Iridium does Stereo amps and dual Stereo IRs and the ACS1 can do Dual Stereo amps and Dual Stereo IRs and can upload custom IRs as well.


Thanks for the kind offer, but I am thinking a trip to L&M is in order, and this would give me an excuse


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

Another thing to consider is what type of speakers you'll be playing into. are they powered themselves, are you going into a front of house board. Are you looking for an all in one type of solution with effects, or just to cover the amp?

Personally, I've been using the DSM simplifier a lot lately, for both headphone jamming and plugging it into monitors, and it's been working great for me.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Rollin Hand said:


> Thanks for the kind offer, but I am thinking a trip to L&M is in order, and this would give me an excuse


A trip to L&M is always in order  Just know all the stock presets on the HX are ok at best to get the most out of it it takes a bit of time and tweaking. If you have any questions about the HX after your visit shoot me a DM and ill do my best.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

jfk911 said:


> A trip to L&M is always in order  Just know all the stock presets on the HX are ok at best to get the most out of it it takes a bit of time and tweaking. If you have any questions about the HX after your visit shoot me a DM and ill do my best.


Thanks very much!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Arek said:


> I keep going back to Atomic Amplifire 3.


Here's one

FS/FT: Atomic Amplifire 3 and EHX C9


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Another possibility has entered the fray: the Valeton GP200. Normally I wouldn't go for the cheapy option, but it is alarmingly close to the Plexi in this vid -- moreso than the PodGO in my opinion.






Also, glory be! Buttons! Knobs!


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Literally just announced: Boss GX-100


----------



## rousseau (Nov 2, 2021)

CathodeRay said:


> The MX5 looks great. I'm not a fan of touch screen editing though.


I really wish Headrush would make a PC editor for it, but the amazing thing about the MX5 is that the user interface is so incredibly intuitive. It's easy and fun to use, so you spend more time playing than tweaking or trying to figure out how to use it. I've had mine for a year now and absolutely love it.


----------



## jpmpdt (2 mo ago)

rousseau said:


> I really wish Headrush would make a PC editor for it, but the amazing thing about the MX5 is that the user interface is so incredibly intuitive. It's easy and fun to use, so you spend more time playing than tweaking or trying to figure out how to use it. I've had mine for a year now and absolutely love it.


No PC editor is the only reason I am not buying an MX-5. I tried it out in L&M and while the touch screen is intuitive, it takes a few tries to in the right menu if some options are too small for my fingers. Plus the unit would be on the floor.... it has... an expression pedal. I'd want to try out a few things with the expression pedal since it can control many parameters. Am I going to put the unit up, change a few things, put it down and test? It's important for me that the unit stays on the floor connected to the PC via USB and to my FRFR. Then I can simply disconnect the connections and put it in my gig bag and roll for rehearsals or gigs. Come back and plug it in again. If I want to rock out spontaneously, I don't want to move the unit from my desk to the floor.. and back.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> Yeah, but my idea of an "effects loop" is using a cord long enough to coil on the ground. I never even tapped the full capability of my Eleven Rack. Seems like a waste of money to have THAT much capability.
> 
> By the same token, if my decision making process takes me up to, say, a HX Stomp XL (doubtful, given my relentlessly cheap nature), then maybe I should just move up a titch more.....


I had an Eleven Rack for a year and a few months, figured out some of the capabilities and enjoyed the extra modern features .

The one day, I plugged in my Digitech 2112 SGS and the feel and response was more expressive than the Eleven Rack. Don't get me wrong, the Eleven Rack was breath taking with its more options, bells and whistles. 
The 2112 just responded better due to two 12ax7 tubes .


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I forgot (because I don't use it), I also have one of these puppies. Zoom GM200 KInda hissy, like a number of early Zoom products were reputed to be. Really and truly, one uses it to achieve different overdrive tones. It really has very little to do with mimicking the "feel" of a particular amp. But they're certainly likely to be had for very little.


----------



## rousseau (Nov 2, 2021)

jpmpdt said:


> No PC editor is the only reason I am not buying an MX-5. I tried it out in L&M and while the touch screen is intuitive, it takes a few tries to in the right menu if some options are too small for my fingers. Plus the unit would be on the floor.... it has... an expression pedal. I'd want to try out a few things with the expression pedal since it can control many parameters. Am I going to put the unit up, change a few things, put it down and test? It's important for me that the unit stays on the floor connected to the PC via USB and to my FRFR. Then I can simply disconnect the connections and put it in my gig bag and roll for rehearsals or gigs. Come back and plug it in again. If I want to rock out spontaneously, I don't want to move the unit from my desk to the floor.. and back.


I totally get that and find it frustrating also. In one year of ownership I haven't used the expression pedal once, because I keep my pedalboard on a music stand. I don't play live, just at home. I've thought about getting a separate expression pedal to keep on the floor, because I actually really enjoy having all my pedals at eye-level, you can really play around with stuff.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I am currently torn between a HX Stomp and a Iriduim. I am a simple man and like twisting knobs and fluckin hate scrolling through screens. Close in price, I can only imagine a big difference in possibilities. I like 16 flanger options by the way!


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Here's my ancient processor .
It's a 1997 Digitech 2112 SGS .


----------

